# Intro to the Prophets seminar



## Kevin (Jul 19, 2007)

here are the details about the workshop...

The first day of our Summer School this year, Dr. Donald Leggett will be giving lectures on Introduction to the Prophets. We are hoping many can join us for these, so kindly pass the word or announce the information below as you feel appropriate – and, of course, come if you are able!

Wednesday, August 1st 

Ø Seminar – 8:30-noon; 1:30-4:30 – “Introduction to the Prophets”, by Dr. Donald Leggett, Professor Emeritus at Tyndale Seminary. Dr. Leggett has been a professor of Old Testament since 1964, has taught internationally in Ireland, Kenya and India, and has published books on the Old Testament prophets. A wonderful opportunity to learn!

Ø Common Meal – 5:15 p.m.– Enjoy a good meal and great fellowship

(Note – lunch is on your own.)

Ø Chapel - 7:00 p.m. – A time to worship and sing together, plus some special music, followed by light refreshments and fellowship.

Ø Cost: $25 per person for the day. (No cost if you want to come only for the Chapel service!)

Ø Note: To registration for the Seminar and Common Meal, please call (902-892-7272) or email ([email protected]) by Monday, July 30th.


Rev. Jack C. Whytock, Ph.D.

Haddington House/MT3

99 North River Rd.

Charlottetown, PEI C1A 3K6

Tel: (902) 892-7273

Email: [email protected]


----------



## Kevin (Jul 19, 2007)

I will be going and will probably have couple of people with me. Any PB members close enough to join us?


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Jul 19, 2007)

Sorry... I'll miss it. Looks good.


----------

